# I'm getting a little obsessed with fixer-uppers



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

So one day, 5 old 40gal breeder tanks show up in our parking lot. Apparently some guy picks them up to use them for his rats or something.

They were obviously from a fishstore, as there was a hole in the bottom with an attachment used for an overflow intake or something. Anyway they are pretty ratty looking.

So naturally, when I found out that If I nabbed one before the guy came to pick it up (he gets 5 every week, so it's not like he's missing out ;D) it would cost me a whole 20 dollars.

So I did, spent a whopping 3 dollars on a peice of glass to cover the hole, and 6 dollars on aquarium silicone.

So right now it's on my floor drying out, as I missed a spot on the bottom and it sprung a little leak. But for this I paid a total of around 28$ for a 40breeder. Good deal?

And NEXT, I get a brand new still in it's box 90gal. The forlift put a por right though one of the sides, so I have to replace that (probably about 15-20 bux for the glass). Broken, my boss says I can have it for 100$

Good?

D; ugug, now that I think about it, I need a stand for the 90 gall D;


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

$100 bucks for a tank with a destroyed side? That is a rip off in my eyes. You can get a 90g in the Big Als Boxing day blow out for not that much more... 
oh, and a replacement bit of new glass is not $20 or so bucks... suggest you call a glass shop 

The used ratty looking 40g breeder for $28 is decent... used older tanks are usually a $1 per gallon.


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

$100 is probly what your boss payed for it..


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

Number6 said:


> $100 bucks for a tank with a destroyed side? That is a rip off in my eyes. You can get a 90g in the Big Als Boxing day blow out for not that much more...
> oh, and a replacement bit of new glass is not $20 or so bucks... suggest you call a glass shop
> 
> The used ratty looking 40g breeder for $28 is decent... used older tanks are usually a $1 per gallon.


D: really? No more 90g for me D;

Where is this "Big Al's"?

And the glass shop place here is pretty cheap ;D


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

If there is a hole drilled in a tank for a bulkhead fitting, I would never slap a glass patch on it and seal it with silicone. I have seen this done amny times, and it has always ended badly. Either the glass cracks from stress, or the patch leaks and because it is siliconed in, it is nearly impossible to remove unless you have a tool that "chews" the glass patch off. Insert a bulkhead fitting sized for the hole and use a threaded plug to close off the bulkhead. The bulkhead is designed to support the edges of the glass hole from both sides, and so is much safer than a glass patch, and much less likely to fail and begin leaking.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 23, 2007)

I was given a 29 that had been repaired in such a way. It was from my LFS and was drilled in the bottom for their system. When they updated their tank displays they gave away some of their smaller, old tanks that had that very repair. I was leary of it, but it was free. I put it in my unfinished basement and filled it with water and just watched it for 6 months. It never leaked but I never felt comfortable with it either so it's still down there, empty now. I justify keeping it as a third string emergency back up.


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> If there is a hole drilled in a tank for a bulkhead fitting, I would never slap a glass patch on it and seal it with silicone. I have seen this done amny times, and it has always ended badly. Either the glass cracks from stress, or the patch leaks and because it is siliconed in, it is nearly impossible to remove unless you have a tool that "chews" the glass patch off. Insert a bulkhead fitting sized for the hole and use a threaded plug to close off the bulkhead. The bulkhead is designed to support the edges of the glass hole from both sides, and so is much safer than a glass patch, and much less likely to fail and begin leaking.


Well If I had known this, I wouldn't have siliconed the patch on D:

But since it is done, if I put a peice of wood under the tank under the sealed spot would it help support?

and worse case if it cracks, i can still use it as a rat cage, so i'm all set ;D

speaking of Big Al's, It sounded american to me, so i laughed when I foudn one down the street from my house ;P


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I would get several of the drilled 20's and use a common sump rather than patching. Time to start the fish room


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

tannable75 said:


> I would get several of the drilled 20's and use a common sump rather than patching. Time to start the fish room


OH MAN I WISH.

I live in a condo on the top floor and I know that I'm slightly pushing it having 4 tanks as it is (only 2 set up at the moment D; )

I think one or two more might be limit D;

Oh man. I totally dream about having a fish room all the time when Im zoning out at work.

Im glad other people think that would be an awesome idea too ;D


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Moghedian said:


> Well If I had known this, I wouldn't have siliconed the patch on D:
> 
> But since it is done, if I put a peice of wood under the tank under the sealed spot would it help support?
> 
> and worse case if it cracks, i can still use it as a rat cage, so i'm all set ;D


 In a rental property, I would start off this tank as a rat cage. I would not risk seeing if it might hold water.


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Moghedian said:
> 
> 
> > Well If I had known this, I wouldn't have siliconed the patch on D:
> ...


Well my mom told me that I should leave it half filled on the deck for a week or two. If it leaks, I think I'll use it as a cage, and if it doesnt then I'll be extra careful with it, because I do really want it as a tank D:


----------

